# Repti Fogger VS Home made



## flkustom (Sep 8, 2011)

I decided since I needed two foggers (two different tanks) that I was going to get a Zoo Med Repti Fogger and a home humidifier and see which one I liked best. 

I chose the Crane Ultrasonic Cool Mist Elephant Humidifier because being an elephant...It had a trunk! making it an easy to rig device for tunneling the fog down to the tank.



















crane mist humidifier after ghetto rigging it with water bottles and tape because I didn't have any tubing at the moment














My video:


Testing was all done in a room with no fan/ac on, being that normal homes will have one or both of those on it is safe to suspect a lower humidity result out of both devices in that scenario.



[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8KMFzOrrQE[/video]






So heres some differences between the two,





*Zoo Med Repti Fogger *

$41.75 Amazon
$59.99 petsmart




*Crane Cool Mist Elephant*

$39.98 walmart.com
$37.99 target.com 







The crane Humidifier obviously had to be rigged up to make a tunneled flow into the tank, using plastic tubing that has to be purchased extra and modified (or plastic bottles as I have done)


The Repti Fogger comes with a bendy tube ready to go.




The Crane Humidifier lets out a cool mist

The Repti Fogger lets out a warm/room temp mist



The Repti Fogger has about a 1 liter capacity

The Crane Humidifer has a 1 gallon capacity




The repti fogger will last about 12 hours on one tank depending on the setting

The Crane Humidifier will last up to 24 hours on one tank depending on the setting







I personally like the Crane Cool Mist Humidifier better, my reason being is that it can run so much longer than the Repti Fogger. For the everyday person that really doesn't want to have to modify anything then the Repti fogger would be the way to go, but if you're willing to put in about $5 extra and about 10 minutes of work you can easily put together the humidifier fogger.


I plan to use the Crane Mist Humidifier in my outdoor play pens during the summer, being that it lets out cool mist it will be great to keep the torts cool on a hot day. 



just wanted to share all of this, thanks for reading


----------



## jackrat (Sep 8, 2011)

Just be sure to watch the temperature,as a cool mist can pull the heat out of the air pretty effeciently.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree, watch the temps if you plan on running it all day... In the video you can see the temps going lower as the humidifier ran longer...


----------



## flkustom (Sep 8, 2011)

both tests were ran with all heating and basking lamps off, only UV flourescent lights were on so no heat source was available and thus the temps kept dropping, I will have these on a timer to run a few times a day for 15-25 minutes. They would keep the substrate too damp if I ran them all day


----------



## Cathy L (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I bought a repti-fogger a few weeks ago to use for my tree frogs and it leaked all over my counter. Since returning it I have heard from a number of people that they had troubles with their repti-fogger. I finally bought the Exo-terra Monsoon mister and so far it works great! But I think it is too wet for humidifying tort enclosures.


----------



## Tom (Sep 8, 2011)

My Repti-fogger works great. I actually have two. AND Zoo-Med has excellent customer service. You can double the run time on the Zoo-med by using your own two liter soda bottle.


----------



## flkustom (Sep 9, 2011)

its a hit or miss, I've heard some bad things about zoo med's customer service as much as I have heard about the repti fogger. But you have to take into consideration the fact that normal people (like myself) that have a product that works 7 times out of 10 don't leave a review BUT if it doesn't work they will. 

same thing with the crane humidifier, has bad reviews and good. 


I got my 2nd zoo med repti fogger in the mail today. It seems to work well like the other one. we'll see in a month or so if the three machines hold up as well as they have been.


----------



## Kristina (Sep 9, 2011)

I homemade mine but a bit differently. I bought a ultrasonic fogger off ebay for a couple of dollars, and I use that in a sterilite tub with an aquarium heater and a tube running out the side to carry the mist into my Manouria enclosure. They love it, and it cost less than $10.


----------



## Guggie (Sep 9, 2011)

Kristina said:


> I homemade mine but a bit differently. I bought a ultrasonic fogger off ebay for a couple of dollars, and I use that in a sterilite tub with an aquarium heater and a tube running out the side to carry the mist into my Manouria enclosure. They love it, and it cost less than $10.



I need pics pls.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 9, 2011)

I have had my repti fogger for a few weeks and I have not had any problems. I just make sure to use distilled water and not tap water...


----------



## Kristina (Sep 9, 2011)

Guggie said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > I homemade mine but a bit differently. I bought a ultrasonic fogger off ebay for a couple of dollars, and I use that in a sterilite tub with an aquarium heater and a tube running out the side to carry the mist into my Manouria enclosure. They love it, and it cost less than $10.
> ...



Will do, it may take me a couple of days though.


----------

